#ubuntu-ro 2011-01-10
<cyberrider> join  #sahana-eden
<ubuntu-visitor8> buna ziua
<cgroza> cam pustiu pe aici
<ubuntu-visitor1> salut
#ubuntu-ro 2011-01-11
<evilbug> a mai avut cineva problema cu pidgin sa redea eroarea "un proces nou 'resolver' nu poate fi creat"?
#ubuntu-ro 2011-01-12
<morbidwar> salutare
#ubuntu-ro 2011-01-13
<Habibii1> buna ziua
<Habibii1> este cineva online?
<Torvalds> :-)
<gcosmin> salut
#ubuntu-ro 2011-01-14
<monique> salut, ma poate ajuta cu o mica problema?
<monique> salut, ma poate ajuta cineva cu o mica problema?
<zk__> salut
<zk__> este cineva online?
 * Chriisti Hello ppl
#ubuntu-ro 2011-01-15
<Habibii> sal ppl e cineva online?
<Habibii> sal razius
<razius> neatza
<Habibii> auzi am si eu o intrebare te pricepi la mediawiki si la mysql phpmyadmin?
<Habibii> sa ma ajuti si pe mine te rog frumos
<error21> e cineva online?
<rs_sb> Salut. Stie cineva ce instrument are asa interfeis: http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/5786/asd1p.jpg
#ubuntu-ro 2011-01-16
<Desen> fragen
<Desen> #1 careva online ?
<Desen> #2 am citit de avantajele compilării kernelului. am deja instalat 10.10, clasic mode. se poate compila kernelul, ca să obţin avantajele stabilităţii şi vitezei ?
<tuxum> salutare, am o problema.  Ma pot conecta la routerul wireless, am semnal puternic, dar nu accesa nicio pagina de net. Nu primesc niciun raspuns. Ce as putea face?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-01-09
<DoctorD> un canal de irc unde pot discuta despre televizoare ? sau electrice ?
<anca_emanuel> salut gabriel
<grabiel> salutare
<DoctorD> cheers
<grabiel> tocmai am raspuns pe forum referitor la programul de conta
<anca_emanuel> aha
<grabiel> din pacate mi s-a cerut in mode expres de catre contabila programul saga
<anca_emanuel> oricum astia sunt in urma, se vor trezi in 3-4 ani zic si eu
<grabiel> aha
<grabiel> am vb cu ei la telefon si le-am zis
<grabiel> au zis sa pun un program gen wine si sa incerc asa
<grabiel> nu m-a convins deloc raspunsul lor
<DoctorD> mersi gabriel
<DoctorD> deci nu ai voie cu softuri de genul asta ?
<DoctorD> trebuie neaparat ce vreau contabilul ?
<DoctorD> ca nu ma prind...daca eu vreau sa folosesc linux, care e problema ? ca sa dau bani pe licente si sa am probleme cu erori si alte rahaturi..nu-mi convine
<grabiel> daca ai un contabil batran si incapatinat care stie sa lucreze doar intr-un program, trebuie sa te conformezi
<grabiel> i-am facut pe plac
<DoctorD> si eu daca tin contabilitatea intr-un fisier excel, care e problema ?
<DoctorD> adica pot sa fac asta ?
<grabiel> o sa fie destul de greu
<DoctorD> adica sa zicem ca am un magazin, vreau sa am intrari, iesiri, profit, bilant, si chestii de genul
<grabiel> ca programul asta de conta face tot felu de declaratii pe care excelul cu siguranta nu le emite
<anca_emanuel> sau sa testezi tu daca merge in wine
<DoctorD> si sa am contabil care logic , sa-mi tina contabilitatea
<DoctorD> hm.. anca_emanuel@ atunci am voie wine + softul de pe windows ?
<DoctorD> adica dpdv legal 
<grabiel> la saga facturare si stoc este gratuit
<grabiel> mi-a zis chiar unu care vinde programul
<DoctorD> eu as fi vrut in mod expres WinMentor
<grabiel> in schimb daca vrei si declaratii, somaj, angajati, etc, trebuie platit
<DoctorD> sau ceva 1:1 cu el
<DoctorD> pai sa zicem e firma unde eu sunt patron
<DoctorD> si am si vreo 2 angajati din familie
<anca_emanuel> in mod normal, asa cum merg anumite jocuri, trebuie sa mearga si alte executabile
<DoctorD> anca_emanuel: da,dar eu trebuie sa cumpar WinMentor. nu incalc nici o reugla daca il rulez pe wine sub linux, right ?
<anca_emanuel> exact
<grabiel> winmwntor e free?
<DoctorD> si deci aia care vin sa ma verifice
<DoctorD> sa ma s**a
<DoctorD> nu, e de cumparat
<DoctorD> e free varianta demo
<DoctorD> mai e un soft
<DoctorD> care nu am inteles ce face, poate stiti voi. se numeste: Openbravo ERP
<grabiel> nu am auzit de el
<anca_emanuel> ala chiar are versiune pentru linux
<DoctorD> winmentor are versiune pt. linux ?
<DoctorD> de openbravo stiu ca e versiune pe linux, chiar aseara l-am instalat. tocmai de aia intrebam. cam ce e defapt..ca are multe chestioare care nu le inteleg
<grabiel> referitor la programul de conta, eu zic sa vorbesti cu contabilul sa vezi in ce program stie sa lucreze, sa nu ai surprize 
<anca_emanuel> openbravo, cauti pe siteul lor, si vezi ca pentru LTS, au versiune
<DoctorD> gabriel: din moment ce eu il platesc, where is the problem? 
<DoctorD> pe mine ma intereseaza sa-mi tin eu contabilitatea, iar lui sa ii duc doar datele alea...facturile sau nu stiu cum..
<DoctorD> ca am vazut pe cineva ca asa face
<DoctorD> tine el contabilitatea sau nu stiu cum ce si cum..si nu e contabil...si duce facturile si anumite chestii din softul respectiv
<DoctorD> sper sa nu gresesc.
<grabiel> atunci e simplu
<grabiel> tu poti sa iti pui ce iti place in calc
<DoctorD> pai exact. asta ma intereseaza
<grabiel> eu am crezut ca ai contabilul in firma ta
<DoctorD> nu nu
<grabiel> atunci e foarte simplu
<DoctorD> ca firma ai nevoie de contabil
<DoctorD> dar poti si tu sa tio tii daca ai timp si vrei , logic nu ?
<DoctorD> indiferent ca stii despre ce e vorba sau nu
<grabiel> da
<DoctorD> adica nu tre sa ai diploma
<grabiel> aia primara oricum in firma se tine, nu o fac contabilii
<DoctorD> sau ceva
<DoctorD> pai da
<grabiel> gen note intrare receptie
<grabiel> facturare
<DoctorD> si eu duc la contabil sami semneze si sa faca rahaturile pe care le face
<grabiel> etc
<grabiel> exact
<DoctorD> nu vreau sa il angajez cu 10 mil pe luna sa stea sami factureze 2 vrajeli
<grabiel> o sa iti ceara un anumit numar de hartii pe care o sa le scoti din programul pe care il ai in calc
<DoctorD> a, perfect
<DoctorD> si tre sa ii duc si facturi presupun nu ?
<grabiel> intrari, iesiri, situatie stocuri
<grabiel> facturile, receptiile, platile se duc in original
<DoctorD> sau doar pe un stick ceva ii duc alea ?
<DoctorD> asa, da
<grabiel> si se ataseaza la un dosar
<DoctorD> deci folosesc ce software vreau
<grabiel> practic se face un dosar pe luna
<grabiel> exact
<DoctorD> si cum spuneam ,pot sa tin si intrun fisier excel daca am chef
<DoctorD> right ?
<grabiel> da
<grabiel> numai ca e un pic mai mult de lucru
<DoctorD> eh. asta ma interesa. mersi ^_^
<grabiel> trebuie sa tii si stocul de marfa
<DoctorD> eh..eu spuneam in mare
<DoctorD> ma gandeam la openbravo erp
<grabiel> si daca ai multe pozitii e greu de urmarit
<DoctorD> dar nu stiu cum se umbla in el. ca nu inteleg nimic
<DoctorD> si is praf cu contabilitatea..tocmai de aia cer un soft bun si asemanator winmentor ca pe ala mai stiu o chestie
<anca_emanuel> pentru asta poti scrie o postare de tip blog
<DoctorD> ?
<anca_emanuel> si sa o trimiti la mai toate firmele de facut softuri de contabilitate
<anca_emanuel> poate careva se desteapta
<DoctorD> era misto ceva gen openbravo pt. localhost sa fie facut si la noi
<DoctorD> are versiune in romana ?
<anca_emanuel> habar nu am
<anca_emanuel> cind am incercat sa intalez, zicea clar ca vrea LTS, asa ca am renuntat
<DoctorD> ce canal de linux e pentru romania ?
<DoctorD> #linuxro
<DoctorD> time
<anca_emanuel> din cite am auzit, e un program de facturare
<anca_emanuel> free
<anca_emanuel> parca a fost pus pe forum, Nu mai stiu exact.
<DoctorD> :)
<anca_emanuel> am plecat
<anca_emanuel> bye
<dadix> salut
<dadix> cum fac sa imi functioneze conky pe Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<dadix> se pare ca din cauza ca nu am instalat cairo-perf-utils 
<dadix> dar nici nu poate fi instalat
<dadix> am instalat toate dependintele
<dadix> mesajul de eroare este : E: Couldn't find package cairo-dock ... 
<dadix> am facut ce scria in postul asta  
<dadix> http://glx-dock.org/bg_topic.php?t=3675
<dadix> si am instalat tot ce scrie aici : libtool build-essential automake1.9 autoconf m4 autotools-dev pkg-config intltool gettext libcairo2-dev libgtk2.0-dev librsvg2-dev libdbus-glib-1-dev libgnomeui-dev libvte-dev libxxf86vm-dev libx11-dev libalsa-ocaml-dev libasound2-dev libxtst-dev libgnome-menu-dev libgtkglext1-dev freeglut3-dev glutg3-dev libetpan-dev libxklavier12-dev libwebkit-dev libexif-dev curl
<dadix> poate nu am instalat bine Conky  ...
<dadix> dar nici asta nu stiu
<dadix> dar imi zice ca e instalat tot  ... poate scriptul conky mai trebuie editat ...
<dadix> ideea este ca habar nu am ce sa mai fac 
<dadix> in continuare
<dadix> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/conkywizard-gui-to-set-up-conky.html
<dadix> am facut si asta
<dadix> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=145367&forumpage=0
<dadix> iar asta e tema conky
<DoctorD> ai citit pe forum ?
<dadix> pe care forum?
<DoctorD> la noi
<DoctorD> forum.ubuntu.ro
<dadix> nu 
<DoctorD> s-a discutat pe tema asta
<dadix> pe altele
<DoctorD> citeste. stiu ca s-a discutat + rezolvat
<dadix> ce bine ar fi
<dadix> dau acum sa caut
<DoctorD> search
<dadix> multumesc de sfat  
<DoctorD> np
<dadix> am descrcat si cairo-1.8.10  
<dadix> l-am gasit la ubuntu pe site
<DoctorD> http://forum.ubuntu.ro/viewtopic.php?id=8301
<dadix> dar nu stiu ce sa fac cu el
<DoctorD> uite asta
<DoctorD> ai citit ?
<dadix> acum citesc si asta
<pretender> salutarile mele :)
<pretender> am mint 11-64bit si nu pot instala tv-maxe,o mers totu' ok pana la EULA ,acolo nu pot da in nici un fel OK>enter!
<pretender> va rog ajutati-ma,daca aveti ceva timp si bunavointa
<pretender> :-(
<pretender> va rog ajutati-ma
<Anca_Emanuel> cu ce ?
<pretender> am mint 11-64bit si nu pot instala tv-maxe,o mers totu' ok pana la EULA ,acolo nu pot da in nici un fel OK>enter!
<pretender> ppot instala intr-un fel tv-maxe pe sistemul meu?
<Anca_Emanuel> l-am folosit, dar nu am mai instalat. ai incercat ppa ?
<pretender> pai nu
<pretender> imi dai cum sa instalez acest ppa
<pretender> ?
<Anca_Emanuel> https://launchpad.net/~nitanovidiu/+archive/tvmaxe
<Anca_Emanuel> ia vezi asta
<pretender> acolo apare asta: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/nitanovidiu/tvmaxe/ubuntu precise main...ce inseamna "precise main"?
<Anca_Emanuel> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nitanovidiu/tvmaxe
<Anca_Emanuel> asta e comanda
<pretender> in terminal,nu?
<Anca_Emanuel> apoi
<Anca_Emanuel> da
<Anca_Emanuel> apoi
<Anca_Emanuel> sudo apt-get update
<Anca_Emanuel> apoi
<Anca_Emanuel> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Anca_Emanuel> si daca totul e ok, il instaleaza
<Anca_Emanuel> a, am uitat
<Anca_Emanuel> trebuie sa dai explicit sudo apt-get install tv-maxe
<Anca_Emanuel> sau ce denumire mai are recent
<Anca_Emanuel> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/install-sopcast-player-in-ubuntu-1110.html
<Anca_Emanuel> ala a functionat o data
<Anca_Emanuel> nu stiu acum daca mai e valabil
<pretender> te rog sa ma ierti,@Anca_,dar mi saa blokat stiftul meu de comp :-(
<Anca_Emanuel> am incercat acum si separe ca nu merge.
<pretender> vrei sa-mi mai dai odata comenzile ptr terminal?8-) doar sa adaug ppa...
<Anca_Emanuel> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/install-sopcast-player-in-ubuntu-1110.html
<pretender> asta e sopcast?
<Anca_Emanuel> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:venerix/blug
<Anca_Emanuel> sudo apt-get update
<pretender> asta fac,multumesc fain ca ma ajuti :)
<Anca_Emanuel> sudo apt-get install tv-maxe
<Anca_Emanuel> pun pariu ca asta e
<pretender> sa speram...tu ce linux ai?
<Anca_Emanuel> ubuntu
<pretender> folosesti unity?
<pretender> auzi pozna? am un cd cu mint 12-64bit
<Anca_Emanuel> da
<pretender> si nu pot configura netul,am net de la RDS si nu gasesc optiunea DSL...
<Anca_Emanuel> stai sa instalez si eu
<pretender> tv-maxe?
<pretender> la mine s-o instalat in sfarsit!:-D
<Anca_Emanuel> eh, eu mai aveam ceva de rezolvat
<pretender> acum imi mai sterg din canale,is prea multe inutile
<Anca_Emanuel> folosesc soft alpha1, si ma misc mai greu
<pretender> cei aia soft alpha?
<pretender> urmatorul ubuntu?
<Anca_Emanuel> este ceva care e aproape gata, dar nu e decit pentru dezvoltatori. (plin de buguri)
<pretender> aha...inseamna ca esti ceva mai mult decat avansat in linux...felicitari
<pretender>  am un cd cu mint 12-64bit;dar nu pot configura netul,am net de la RDS si nu gasesc optiunea DSL...
<Anca_Emanuel> te sfatuiesc sa folosesti un router wireless
<Anca_Emanuel> setezi acolo username si parola
<pretender> hmmm...dar ca chestie,de ce nu iimi apare(sau n'are!) DSL?
<Anca_Emanuel> conectezi apoi prin cablu 2-3 PC-uri
<Anca_Emanuel> si apoi prin wireless, laptop, telefon, si altele
<Anca_Emanuel> si apoi prin wireless, laptop, telefon, si altele
<pretender> ce,pot conecta telefonul la net,asa cum spui tu,fara sa platesc un cost la vodafone??
<Anca_Emanuel> prin Wi-Fi poti conecta inclusiv telefonul
<Anca_Emanuel> sau poti sa iei de la vecini semnal
<pretender> ok,multumesc ptr ajutor...eu ma retrag,sunt sch.3...o seara placuta :)
<Anca_Emanuel> daca il dau pe gratis
<Anca_Emanuel> hi evribody, i am still here...
<Anca_Emanuel> check calvarr: r u there ?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-01-10
<Sneaky> Salutare
<Sneaky> Merge instalat ubuntu pe Vmware
<Sneaky> ?
<Sneaky> E cineva aici ? :)
<Goth> !say morning
<Libertiny> morning
 * grabiel salutare tuturor
<Goth> yo
<duroursu> sal
<Guest75651> salut
<Cracknel> salut
<dadix> salut
<dadix> cine are Conky instalat ?
<dadix> nu mai arata vremea  :(  , serviciul gratuit care arata vremea nu mai este gratuit
<dadix> cel de la www.weather.com
<Guest75651> eu nu folosesc conky..
<dadix> mie imi place conky  , acum il personalizez
<dadix> vreau sa imi apara si pidginul  pe monitor , dar nu am inteles cum sa fac asta
<dadix> cu toate ca am citit
<dadix> parca e chineza nu alta
<pretender> buna tuturor!:)
<pretender> cum fac sa adaug ppa ptr ubuntu-tweak?
<pretender>  cum fac sa adaug ppa ptr ubuntu-tweak?
<pretender> :-/
<duroursu> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tualatrix/ppa
<duroursu>     sudo apt-get update
<duroursu>     sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak
<pretender> multumesc frumos
<pretender> :-[
<pretender> si ptr flash-player? ca vreau versiunea adobe 11 64bit ptr mint 11
<duroursu> pt aia instalezi ubuntu restricted extrass
<pretender> oameni buni,nu mai am la ferestrele unei aplicatii,firefox de ex., chestiile alea cu 'minimize',maximize si close...cum fac sa le am inapoi?
<pretender> :)
<pretender> salut @calvarr :)
<pretender> nu mai am la ferestrele unei aplicatii,firefox de ex., chestiile alea cu 'minimize',maximize si close...cum fac sa le am inapoi?
<pretender> oameni buni va rog ajutati-ma!nu mai am la ferestrele unei aplicatii,firefox de ex., chestiile alea cu 'minimize',maximize si close...cum fac sa le am inapoi?
<pretender> :'(
<Cracknel> pretender: pai ori nu mai ai la unele ferestre, ori nu mai ai deloc
<Cracknel> ?
<Cracknel> pretender: 
<pretender> pai nu mai semnele alea
<pretender> la toate
<Cracknel> ce versiune de ubuntu folosesti?
<pretender> mint 11 64bit
<Cracknel> cu gnome?
<pretender> da
<Cracknel> teoretic alt+f2 si rulezi compiz
<Cracknel> sau compiz --replace
<pretender> chesti e ca am rulat mai inainte sudo aptitude purge compiz!!
<Cracknel> felicitari! te mai miri de ce nu-ti mai afiseaza :P
<Cracknel> atuncu metacity --replace
<pretender> deci cum fac inapoi?
<pretender> ce scriu in terminal?
<Cracknel> si schimba sesiunea pe sau reinstaleaza compiz
<Cracknel> schimba sesiunea pe ceva fara gnome fara efecte
<Cracknel> sau reinstaleaza compiz
<Cracknel> cacat
<Cracknel> numai aiurea scriu
<Cracknel> na, ca mi-a scapat si o prostie :)
<pretender> nui bai
<pretender> sudo aptitude install compiz?
<pretender> asta sa scriu?
<Cracknel> da
<pretender> ok,am scris>Enter!astept sa vad...oare dupa restart se va vedea daca imi apar alea din nou?
<pretender> gata,sa terminat in terminal...
<pretender> sa rezolvat,@calvarr!:)
<pretender> calvarr,tu ce driver nvidia ai ?la mine e 173.,am citit undeva ca este unul mai bun,260.10 parca...
<dadix> salut
<goth> !say yo
<Libertiny> yo
<Anca_Emanuel> http://forum.ubuntu.ro/viewtopic.php?pid=130950#p130950
#ubuntu-ro 2012-01-11
<DoctorD> mor
<DoctorD> de ce naiba numi face port fowarding routerul pt. utorrent ?
<DoctorD> am facut port fowarding si la private si la public de la 90 la 10.000 
<DoctorD> si nu vrea sa mi downloadeze nimic ..
<Cracknel> o fi din cauza ca utorrent pentru Linux e BETA? :P
<DoctorD> nunu
<DoctorD> e pe windows pe calculator, ca tin windozul pt. alte chestii pana imi iau rasnita noua sa mearga mai bine si sa le dau la gunoi pe astea
<DoctorD> :))
<DoctorD> deci numi ia de nici o culoare
<Cracknel> atunci... nu te ajut :))
<DoctorD> sa ii dau restart la router ?
<Cracknel> nu cred ca are rost...
<DoctorD> asa ziceam si eu
<DoctorD> totusi
<DoctorD> e culmea, ma chinui de vreo 10 min si nu vrea
<DoctorD> incerc cu application rules
<DoctorD> stiu ca dadusem undeva, nu mai tin minte unde, si imi arata porturile de la fiecare ip
<DoctorD> si puteam sa le aprob sa le dea voie ..am uitat de unde x-(
<DoctorD> las ca..le iau la rand
<DoctorD> si nimeresc eu
<alinrus> aveti careva radeoane pe linux
<alinrus> ?
<Cracknel> alinrus: da
<Cracknel> de care natie?
<alinrus> si cum se misca? mi-am schimbat si eu calculatoru azi si vreau sa stiu daca am dat banii degeaba sau ba
<Cracknel> se misca ok
<alinrus> http://www.intend.ro/vc-msi-amd-hd6670-1gb-128b-r6670-md1gd5/
<Cracknel> chiar si cu driverul open-source
<Cracknel> aia tre' sa fie racheta cu FGLRX
<alinrus> nu sti cu care driver pot programa cu opencl
<alinrus> ?
<Cracknel> nu am idee...
<alinrus> mi-era lene sa caut pe google
<alinrus> !g opencl amd driver
<Libertiny> driver: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=opencl
<alinrus> bot prost
<alinrus> !g "opencl amd driver"
<Libertiny> alinrus: (g <an alias, 3 arguments>) -- Alias for "say $3: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=$1".
<DoctorD> Cracknel: iti bati joc de mine ? m-am chinuit juma de ora sa iau torrentu pe windows, iar pe linux acum l-am pus sa se downloadeze si mi l-a tras cu 11mb fara sa mai stau sa configurez nimic! =))))))))
<DoctorD> simte ubuntu ca m-am atasat de el :))
<Cracknel> DoctorD: eu ti-am zis ca nu te ajut daca-i vorba de Windows
<DoctorD> oricum, mi-a tras repede 300 mb
<DoctorD> numa in 10-11 mb/s a tinut-o
<DoctorD> lol
<alinrus> ca vine vorba foloseste careva cygwin pe w7?
<alinrus> :P
<Cracknel> alinrus: legat de OpenCL: http://developer.amd.com/sdks/amdappsdk/downloads/pages/default.aspx
<Cracknel> astia recomanda doar driverele lor
<alinrus> Cracknel: am gasit si eu, da mi-era lene sa mai deschid un tab de aia am intrebat :P
<Cracknel> Windows nici nu m-am obosit sa-mi mai instalez de cativa ani incoace...
<Cracknel> am ceva masina virtuala cu XP facuta de cand lumea
<DoctorD> :))
<DoctorD> stii
<DoctorD> lumea eticheteaza prost linuxul
<DoctorD> e ceva de genu " nu e pt. oricine "
<DoctorD> e cam prostesc
<alinrus> Cracknel: nici eu n-am mai folosit windows de pe la win me sau 2000
<DoctorD> adica asta e ce-am observat eu pe multe forumuri
<alinrus> treaba-i ca laptopu ii aproape inutil pe linux de vreun an
<DoctorD> ca daca vrei prorgamare te duci pe linux, daca vrei nu stiu ce legat de calculatoare sa fi sau sa devii, te bagi pe linux
<alinrus> si ii mai putin frustrant
<DoctorD> da ce are linux ca daily OS? what is problem :))?
<alinrus> eh programare faci peste tot
<DoctorD> exact. da multi eticheteaza prost
<DoctorD> si mai sunt si prosti pe langa
<Cracknel> alinrus: ce ai patit cu laptopul?
<alinrus> driverele de la nvidia
<alinrus> is insuportabile de un an sau ceva de genu
<alinrus> de cand o baga xserver 1
<alinrus> bataie de joc
<Cracknel> nvidia mi-a facut mereu probleme in linux
<alinrus> eu tot nvidia am avut de vreo 10 ani
<alinrus> si n-am avut necazuri cu ei pe linux
<alinrus> pana anu trecut
<Cracknel> pana nu m-am atins de xorg.conf n-am reusit sa setez o amarata de rezolutie...
<alinrus> am incercat tot ce mi-o trecut prin cap
<Cracknel> pe ati/amd totul din prima...
<alinrus> am izolat problema prin pango draw text 
<alinrus> da n-am idee de ce sau ce sa-i fac
<alinrus> am raportat degeaba
<DoctorD> deci cracknel, daca e sami iau laptop, sa aibe ati/amd ?
<Cracknel> DoctorD: eu cel putin nu am avut probleme
<alinrus> daca nu esti gamer cel mai safe e cu intel
<Cracknel> toate pe care am pus mana cu Radeon HD xxxx au fost ok.
<Cracknel> alinrus: ai dreptate aici :)
<Cracknel> dar de cand cu Unity 3D...
<Cracknel> nu stiu cat face fata intel
<Cracknel> n-am avut ocazia sa testez
<tudor32> servus
<tudor32> sunt new user al ubuntu
<tudor32> ma interesa daca exista vreun client de messenger care sa merga webcam pe yahoo
<tudor32> din ce am cautat..nimic cu succes
<Cracknel> tudor32: salut 
<Cracknel> nu ai dat peste gyachi ?
<tudor32> ba da
<tudor32> dar nu e compatibil la versiune ubuntu 11.10
<tudor32> defel
<Cracknel> nu vad de ce nu ar fi...
<DoctorD> tudor32: skype :)
<tudor32> :)
<DoctorD> oricum yahoo e penal la transfer de fisiere. de webcam si transmisie audio nu ma zic. nici in '99 nu cred ca se auzeau asa telefoane pe cand era Dialog
<tudor32> este
<tudor32> dar sa convertesc parintii...e dificil
<tudor32> :)
<DoctorD> nu e dificil. le bagi skypeul + id sa intre automat
<DoctorD> si gata
<DoctorD> le bagi contactele..si ai terminat
<tudor32> in afara de giachy...nimic
<DoctorD> pidgin n-are pluginuri ? eu stiu ca parca avea
<DoctorD> uhm..cya later..ma uit la serial.
<tudor32> are un sg plugin
<tudor32> pt criptare transmisie date
<tudor32> :)
<Cracknel> tudor32: pidgin are suport pentru audio si video, dar pe XMPP (Jabber)
<Cracknel> serviciu mai cunoscut care foloseste protocolul asta e Google Talk
<tudor32> nu`l foloseste nimeni
<tudor32> mai degraba skype
<tudor32> :)
<tudor32> mc oricum
<Cracknel> mie imi pare ok Google Talk
<tudor32> banuiam ca nu sunt solutii..ca tot sap de 1 sapt
<Cracknel> mai ales daca folosesti alte servicii de la Google
<tudor32> oricum ar merita, zic eu..mai ales ca yahoo mess e cel mai folosit
<tudor32> nu discut calitatea lui...
<tudor32> ca e varza
<tudor32> ci dpv pur statistic
<Cracknel> cel mai folosit unde? :D
<Cracknel> in Romania si ceva tari din America de Sud probabil
<tudor32> vazusem niste statistici
<tudor32> undeva
<DoctorD> minciuni
<DoctorD> cracknel stie de toate
<Cracknel> cred ca MSN e pe primul loc
<DoctorD> e guru :>
<DoctorD> mai degraba ICQ
<DoctorD> sau skype ^_^
<tudor32> nu contest cunostintele
<tudor32> nimanui
<Cracknel> apoi Facebook si Google
<DoctorD> cate 20mil de oameni pe net
<DoctorD> :))
<DoctorD> uite
<Cracknel> Apoi Skype si AOL
<DoctorD> sunt ~30milioane pe net acuma online pe skype
<DoctorD> deci..:)
<tudor32> discutam, ca de aia e chat
<tudor32> :)
<DoctorD> ;))
<Cracknel> hmmm... http://www.comscoredatamine.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/Top-10-IM-Services-by-Percent-Reach-Across-Mobile-Instant-Messenger-Users-in-EU5.jpg
<Cracknel> msn, fcabook, google, yahoo si skype
<Cracknel> *facebook
<Cracknel> deci yahoo are un loc...4 :)
<DoctorD> eu cerd ca e nasol sts ala
<DoctorD> pai acuma sunt 28 milioane pe skype, ce minciuni zice ala ?
<Cracknel> la mine zice 29 392 486 pe skype
<DoctorD> si mai multi chiar
<DoctorD> deci statistica aia e vrajeala
<Cracknel> sa stii ca ordinea cam aia e...
<Cracknel> facebook mananca in draci din piata MSN-ului :)
<Cracknel> live, bing sau ce nume o mai avea acum... :P
<tudor32> feisbuc sucks
<DoctorD> exact
<Cracknel> prefer Google Plus, dar nu-i chiar atat de rau Facebook
<Cracknel> fata de HI5 sau Myspace...
<Cracknel> e rai pe Facebook :))
<tudor32> alea sunt istorie hi5..
<tudor32> google nu`sh ce sanse au
<tudor32> au mai dat chix
<tudor32> bine ..isi permit..au bani
<Cracknel> e chiar interesant Google+
<Cracknel> bine, ideea nu e noua ca am mai vazut ceva asemanator cu "circles" ale lui Google la Diaspora*
<Cracknel> Diaspora* e foarte tare ca idee
<tudor32> nu am vazut
<Cracknel> https://joindiaspora.com/
<tudor32> cum fac sa customizez bara laterala..de launch? sa mai scot din ele..libre office samd.. autohide i-am dat..:) si i-am schimbat pozitia:)
<Cracknel> click dreapta si debifeaza "keep in launcher"
<Cracknel> ca sa muti un icon il tragi in stanga sau indreaptea, apoi il duci pe pozitie :)
<tudor32> era greu tare/:)
<tudor32> mc
<tudor32> :))
<tudor32> si automount la partitii?
<Cracknel> aici daca nu te-ai ocupat la instalare ai ceva de lucru. Trebuie sa modifici /etc/fstab
<tudor32> ia sa vedem
<tudor32> :)
<tudor32> poate mai stric ceva
<Cracknel> daca nu te descurci sigur strici ceva :))
<tudor32> :))
<tudor32> si stricatu e constructiv
<Cracknel> tudor32: iti recomand sa faci o copie de rezerva
<tudor32> da
<Cracknel> si daca strici sa o pui la loc folosind LiveCD
<tudor32> fac si daca busesc
<tudor32> suprascriu
<tudor32> complicat:)
<DoctorD>  01:14:31 up 1 day,  1:01,  2 users,  load average: 2.56, 1.47, 1.04
<DoctorD> ^_^
#ubuntu-ro 2012-01-12
 * grabiel salutare
<andrei> sal
<andrei> cum pot sa schimb numaru de workspace-uri in ubuntu 11.10 ?
<DoctorD> :)
<DoctorD> Cracknel:  14:06:05 up 1 day, 13:53,  2 users,  load average: 0.55, 0.66, 0.80
<Cracknel> DoctorD:  03:22:21 up 54 days,  6:23,  3 users,  load average: 1.32, 1.09, 1.09
<Cracknel> tre' sa-i setez ceasu' :))
<DoctorD> awwwwwwwwwh nu ma mai enerva cu uptimeul tau!!!:))
<Cracknel> DoctorD:  12:20:05 up 73 days,  5:35,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.05, 0.05
<Cracknel> ambele sunt cu Ubuntu
<Cracknel> uptime-ul e mic
<DoctorD> sunt servere sau desktop ?
<Cracknel> servere
<DoctorD> eh..eu vorbesc de desktop
<DoctorD> :P
<Cracknel> unul din ele are si Gnome parca
<goth> hello world
<tudor32> hai noroc
<DoctorD> :)
<DoctorD> vad ca lumea s-a mai strang pe aici..
<DoctorD> strans*
<tudor32> a dat frigu
<DoctorD> :))
<DoctorD> vine vara
<DoctorD> mi-am facut cel mai simplu blog posibil:))
<tudor32> baga
<tudor32> nu`l mai butona acu:) si da link
<DoctorD> w8
<DoctorD> ca nu vrea :))
<tudor32> at te indulcesc eu cu site`ul meu?:)
<DoctorD> oricum, cred ca e cel mai simplu script de blogging posibil.
<DoctorD> ok. da-l incoace
<DoctorD> pana il fac pe a meu..
<tudor32> lamichele.eu
<DoctorD> uhm
<DoctorD> interesant
<DoctorD> esti din P. Neamt ?
<tudor32> da
<DoctorD> am mai trecut pe acolo cand mergeam spre Bicaz...e frumos tare orasul..eu sunt din Onesti, Bacau, aka RAFO
<tudor32> mc
<tudor32> si onesti e dragut
<tudor32> si fete si mai dragute
<tudor32> :)
<DoctorD> da :>
<tudor32> celebre as zice
<tudor32> :))
<DoctorD> =)) ca de exemplu ?
<tudor32> eee
<tudor32> asa a mers vorba
<DoctorD> e una care a fost la next top model sau ceva de genu parca 
<tudor32> nu zic de media..
<tudor32> ci in general
<DoctorD> ;))
<DoctorD> sau mai bine o ard gen "celebre" si n-au ce pune pe masa ?!:))
<tudor32> :)
<tudor32> am iubit mult o fata de langa tin
<tudor32> :)
<tudor32> in studentie
<DoctorD> zic si eu..nu prea mai ies prin oras ca e plictisitor..cand fac o iesire plec undeva la tg. ocna, slanic..ceva de genu
<tudor32> pai e lg tg ocna:)
<tudor32> intre
<DoctorD> ;))
<DoctorD> femeile..
<tudor32> crema vietii
<DoctorD> buna buna asta :))
<DoctorD> cracknel a iesit.uhm..
<DoctorD> Cracknel is back :))
<DoctorD> vorbeam de lup..si uite-l
<DoctorD> !w
<Libertiny> DoctorD: Error: "w" is not a valid command.
<DoctorD> !shut
<Libertiny> DoctorD: Error: "shut" is not a valid command.
<Cracknel> DoctorD: am schimbat pe Unity 2D
<DoctorD> !google open-source scripts
<Libertiny> DoctorD: Open Source Software Scripts CMS PHP ASP NET PERL CGI JAVA ...: <http://www.opensourcescripts.com/>; PHP Open Source Software Scripts CMS PHP ASP NET PERL CGI ...: <http://www.opensourcescripts.com/dir/php.html>; SourceForge - Download, Develop and Publish Free Open Source ...: <http://sourceforge.net/>; 10 fresh open-source scripts for your upcoming web app: (2 more messages)
<Cracknel> oarca e alt calculator :D
<DoctorD> hehe
<Cracknel> acum sa vad cum rulez si compiz :))
<DoctorD> :))
<DoctorD> !w Bacau
<Libertiny> DoctorD: Error: "w" is not a valid command.
<DoctorD> asta nu stie comenzi de vreme ;))?
<Cracknel> !weather bucharest
<Libertiny> Cracknel: Error: "weather" is not a valid command.
<DoctorD> ce bot plictisitor avem..
<Cracknel> !google bucharest weather
<DoctorD> stas nu face si el bot-ul asta cu mai multe comenzi?
<Libertiny> Cracknel: Weather Forecast Bucharest, Romania | Bucharest Weather ...: <http://www.wunderground.com/global/stations/15420.html>; 10 Day Weather Forecast for Bucharest - weather.com: <http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/Bucharest+Romania+ROXX0003>; Bucharest Weather Forecast and Conditions: <http://www.weather.com/weather/today/Bucharest+Romania+ROXX0003>; weather.com - Vacation and Travel Guide (2 more messages)
<DoctorD> eee
<tudor32> stie ma
<DoctorD> uite-te pe canalu de la raspberry pi si ai sa vezi ca acolo merge
<Cracknel> stai sa ma cert cu Libertiny in privat ca nu stiu ce comenzi are...
<DoctorD> scrii !w Location
<DoctorD> si iti da vremea in Fanrenheit
<DoctorD> nu le am cu germana,..sper sa fi scris bine :))
<Cracknel> !nuke
<Libertiny> Cracknel: (nuke <an alias, 1 argument>) -- Alias for "say Nuclear missiles armed. $1 is receiving an ultimatum.".
<Cracknel> !nuke DoctorD
<Libertiny> Nuclear missiles armed. DoctorD is receiving an ultimatum.
<DoctorD> =))))))))))))))
<DoctorD> !nuke Cracknel
<Libertiny> Nuclear missiles armed. Cracknel is receiving an ultimatum.
<DoctorD> !kill Cracknel
<Cracknel> !troll
<Libertiny> DoctorD: Error: "kill" is not a valid command.
<Libertiny> http://goo.gl/O9iUK
<DoctorD> !troll Cracknel
<Libertiny> http://goo.gl/O9iUK
<Cracknel> !trolls
<Libertiny> http://www.zagura.ro/wp-content/uploads/2007/02/god-kills-kitten-troll.jpg
<tudor32> botii astia
<DoctorD> pe bune..botul asta e sarac :))
<DoctorD> cine l-a angajat ?
<Cracknel> !pinky
<Libertiny> Pinky: Gee Brain, what do you want to do tonight? The Brain: The same thing we do every night, Pinky—try to take over the world!
<tudor32> tot pe shell`uri is cum erau odata pe irc?
<Cracknel> tudor32: ai vocabular de mircar :D
<tudor32> vbesc de acu 10 ani
<tudor32> :))
<tudor32> 12
<Cracknel> mda... stiu :))
<DoctorD> Cracknel: am pierdut uptime-ul din cauza ca am instalat XFCE :((
<Cracknel> DoctorD: de ce ai dat restart?
<tudor32> scanam nu stiu ce servere , prindeam acces
<tudor32> si`i instalam
<tudor32> :))
<DoctorD> mergea cu log out ?
<Cracknel> DoctorD: da, normal
<DoctorD> ce idiot sunt atunci. :)). lasa ca sunt cu o zi in urma ...
<Cracknel> DoctorD: te-ai imbolnavit de la windows :|
<DoctorD> da..:))
<DoctorD> vreau sa vad ca tine ubuntu nonstop
<DoctorD> si cand crapa..daca crapa 
<Cracknel> tudor32: in ziua de azi poti rula Linux pe orice, deci si botii aia
<DoctorD> si cum merge..ce randament are dupa 1-2 luni de mers non-stop fara nici un restart
<Cracknel> psyBNC si ce naiba mai folosea lumea :)
<DoctorD> ok..going back on what we were talking.
<DoctorD> cum facem botul asta mai inteligent ?:))
<Cracknel> erau si pentru windows facute pana la urma
<DoctorD> dam niste viagra ceva ?
<tudor32> Cracknel: dar nu tre sa tii pc deschis mereu, cand poti avea un server, nu?:)
<Cracknel> un router cu linux si ai rezolvat
<Cracknel> DoctorD: e Supybot softul
<DoctorD> uhm..
<DoctorD> !help
<Libertiny> DoctorD: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<DoctorD> !ajutor
<Libertiny> DoctorD: Error: "ajutor" is not a valid command.
<DoctorD> lol =))
<DoctorD> cat dureaza ca cei de la freedns.afraid.org sa imi regleze treaba cu ipul pe un subdomeniu ?
<DoctorD> !Ip
<Libertiny> DoctorD: Error: "Ip" is not a valid command.
<tudor32> Cracknel:  sa stii ca nu am reusit  sa editez fisierul precizat de tine asear, sa fac automount la partitii..
<DoctorD> Cracknel e misterios
<DoctorD> cine stie ce invarste
<DoctorD> invarte*.
<Cracknel> DoctorD: nu invart nimic...
<DoctorD> ei nu..wheel-u la mouse
<stas> DoctorD, daca vii pe #ubuntu-ro ca sa obosesti bot-ul, treaba asta se poate rezolva intr-un mod simplu
<stas> considera ce am scris mai sus ca o atentionare
<stas> !op stas 
<DoctorD> lol, nu e vorba de obosit. vroiam sa vad daca are ceva comenzi cum sunt si pe alte canale
<stas> DoctorD, aia nu-i scuza
<DoctorD> si nu prea are.
<DoctorD> pai de ce as incerca niste comenzi de aiurea ? ca sigur n-am inebunit :))
<stas> DoctorD, de ce ai veni aici sa incerci comenzi, in fine, te-am atentionat!
<Cracknel> tudor32: ai si partitii NTFS?
<tudor32> am doua partiti care as vrea sa faca autmount
<DoctorD> te iei de mine degeaba, pe bune :)). de ce as venii? vreau sa vad daca merg ca vreodata poate o sa am nevoie de vreo una. de ce ai pune niste comnezi ? ca sa nu le folosesti?
<tudor32> una cred ca e ntfs
<Cracknel> ai dual-boot cu windows?
<DoctorD> gata. incheiem subiectu. :))
<Cracknel> ca la ntfs e nasol cand nu isi face windows-ul toata treaba
<Cracknel> trebuie sa montezi fortat partitia si sunt ceva sanse sa nu fie prea bine...
<tudor32> ele se incarca ok din files..
<tudor32> dar manual:)
<DoctorD> stas
<stas> DoctorD, da
<Cracknel> tudor32: am nevoie de mai multe informatii si cred ca rezolvam
<DoctorD> de ce la tine cand dai la click dreapta WHOIS, imi zice la un momendat: [19:56] [671] DoctorD stas is using a secure connection
<DoctorD> am dat la tine si la mine de curiozitate, si la inca cineva. si la tine arata secured connection
<Cracknel> tudor32: sudo fdisk -l
<Cracknel> tudor32: sudo blkid
<Cracknel> continutul lui fstab
<Cracknel> si pe unde vrei sa montezi celelalte partitii
<stas> ssl
<DoctorD> aaa...nu stiam.
<tudor32> sunt ntfs-uri:)
<Cracknel> da-mi toate datele si iti zic ce sa adaugi in fstab
<Cracknel> pune pe http://pastebin.com
<Cracknel> ca sa nu umplem canalul de prostii
<DoctorD> sau mai e
<DoctorD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<tudor32> http://pastebin.com/h71zBYN2
<Cracknel> tudor32: si continutul lui /etc/fstab
<tudor32> am uitat:)
<tudor32> acu
<tudor32> http://paste.ubuntu.com/802001/
<Cracknel> unde le vrei montate pe fiecare?
<Cracknel> ai sda5 sda6 si sda7
<Cracknel> primele doua sunt ntfs
<Cracknel> cealalta e ext4
<Cracknel> tudor32: 
<tudor32> cum adica unde le vreau
<Cracknel> in /media?
<Cracknel> cu ce nume?
<tudor32> D si E
<tudor32> clasic
<tudor32> :)
<Cracknel> si aia ext4?
<tudor32> aia nu mai stiu ce e
<tudor32> :))
<tudor32> stai 10 sec
<Cracknel> ...
<tudor32> acolo e grub
<tudor32> lost+found
<tudor32> hm
<Cracknel> uhm... nu e folosita
<Cracknel> din cauza asta intreb
<tudor32> pai nu mai stiu de ce i-am 5 giga
<tudor32> :)
<tudor32> si la foloseste
<tudor32> la ce..
<stas> !deop stas
<Cracknel> tudor32:
<Cracknel> sudo mkdir -p /media/d
<Cracknel> sudo mkdir -p /media/e
<Cracknel> sudo mkdir -p /media/f
<Cracknel> si adaugi modificarile in /etc/fstab
<Cracknel> http://pastebin.com/Z2DVnRhs
<Cracknel> pune si de o copie de rezerva inainte
<Cracknel> :)
<tudor32> pus de ieri copia
<tudor32> berea e pe drum:)
<tudor32> vad doua parti pt fstab pe link`ul pus, le combin?
<Cracknel> sub ======================
<Cracknel> sunt modificarile mele
<DoctorD> http://0x1.shell.la/ ce va arata cand intrati ?
<tudor32> Cracknel: cu ce pot edita fstab.. gedit..nicio sansa:)
<DoctorD> tudor32: ce iti arata cand intrii pe adresa de mai sus care am dat-o ?
<DoctorD> ca ala e siteul meu :))
<tudor32> probabil mesajul setat de tine ca site`ul e`n lucru?:)
<DoctorD> ce mesaj?
<tudor32> I don't know what will happen in this house, but the future sounds good.
<DoctorD> perfect
<DoctorD> :))
<DoctorD> deci ala e
<DoctorD> supersimple blog script
<Cracknel> tudor32: trebuie sa rulezi cu drepturi de administrator
<Cracknel> ruleaza in terminal
<Cracknel> gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<tudor32> gksu asta lanseaza fisiere? sa retin si eu:)
<Cracknel> e la fel ca sudo, numai ca e pentru gnome
<Cracknel> puteai scrie si sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<tudor32> aha
<tudor32> am modificat
<tudor32> la reboot sa vad modif:)
<Cracknel> ai facut directoarele alea?
<tudor32> mc oricum
<tudor32> da
<Cracknel> demonteaza partitiile
<Cracknel> si da-i sudo mountall
<Cracknel> trebuie sa le monteze daca e ok /etc/fstab
<tudor32> teava!
<tudor32> le-a montat ca d,e,f
<tudor32> zice ceva in terminal de o problema..activating swap
<tudor32> oricum super, mc
<Cracknel> e deja montata partitia
<Cracknel> din cauza asta iti da eroare probabil
<Cracknel> super combinatie, Unity 2D + compiz :D
<DoctorD> care e adresa de la freenode pe care se afla ubuntu-ro si scara-ubuntu ?
<Cracknel> irc.freenode.net
<Cracknel> e serverul
<Cracknel> bine, te duce pe unul din servere
<DoctorD> ok.
<Cracknel> e ceva load balancing la nivel de DNS :P
<Cracknel> daca vrei un server anume: http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml
<DoctorD> welll.
<DoctorD> sems to be good: http://0x1.shell.la/
<DoctorD> cum pot sa pun uptime-ul pe pagina ?:))
<DoctorD> echo 
<DoctorD> ?
<Cracknel> uhm... in php ceva de genul <?php $uptime=shell_exec('uptime'); echo ($uptime); ?>
<DoctorD> sa vedem
<DoctorD> eror
<Cracknel> hmmm...
<Cracknel> http://www.4webhelp.net/scripts/php/uptime.php
<Cracknel> asemanator
<DoctorD> tocmai, vroiam ceva fara scripts
<Cracknel> nu ai cum...
<DoctorD> dar sa incerc cu asta sa vedem
<Cracknel> trebuie sa ai ceva server-side
<DoctorD> si sa il pun separat ?
<Cracknel> ... cum vrei...
<DoctorD> aaa
<DoctorD> gata
<DoctorD> mi-a mers
<DoctorD> acuma sa-l customizez. thx
<DoctorD> treaba e ca imi arata si "1 user"
<DoctorD> nu prea ma interesa asta..:))
<DoctorD> sau : Uptime: <?=`uptime;`?> . dar tot arata ca si in terminal
<Cracknel> <?php
<Cracknel>   $data = shell_exec('uptime');
<Cracknel>   $uptime = explode(' up ', $data);
<Cracknel>   $uptime = explode(',', $uptime[1]);
<Cracknel>   $uptime = $uptime[0];
<Cracknel>   echo ($uptime);
<Cracknel> ?>
<DoctorD> l-am incercat
<DoctorD> tot arata
<Cracknel> esti sigur?
<DoctorD> ai modificat ceva ;))?
<tudor32> is incepator , dar si eu unitiy 2d si compiz am:)
<Cracknel> ce nenorociti astia de la dyndns... 
<DoctorD> =)) de ce ?
<DoctorD> foloseste freedns.afraid.org 
<DoctorD> much better
<Cracknel> DoctorD: are routerul suport de dyndns
<Cracknel> si de pe domeniul hostat la afraid.org
<Cracknel> aveam inregistrare catr ala de la dyndns
<Cracknel> :))
<DoctorD> si routerul meu are la fel, suport de la dyndns, problema e ca nu se conecteaza de nici o culoare !:))
<DoctorD> asa ca am lasat-o balta
<DoctorD> am un D-Link Dir-600 
<tudor32> ce avantaj am daca pun linux pe router ( am un dlink)
<DoctorD> uhm..cauta pe net sa vezi
<DoctorD> merge DD-WRT ?
<pretender> salutarile mele ubuntistilor! :)
<pretender> cum instalez un ultim kernel,care sa fie cunoscut ca fiind bun? eu am kernel 2.6.38-8 pe mint 11 64bit
<pretender> :-[
<goth> ce versiunde ubuntu ai ?
<goth> pardon
<goth> nu citisem tot
<goth> mint 11
<goth> fa upgrade la mint 12
<pretender> goth:te rog spune-mi comenzile ptr terminal ca sa fac upgrade 
<DoctorD> tot pe gnome raman pana la urma :)) xfce mi-a dat un crash de toata frumusetea
<DoctorD> si restart
<pretender> :-[
<goth> pretender: nu stiu cum se numeste programul de facut upgrade la o versiune la alta, stiu ca ubuntu are asa ceva
<goth> dar teoretic ar trebui sa ai o iconita jos langa ceas cu un semnul exlamarii pe ea daca nu ai sistemul la zi si cu semnul de ok(cu verde) daca ai toate updaturile la zi
<pretender> pai nu vreau alta versiune de linux mint,sa zicem 12,raman la mint 11 dar cum sa-mi upgradez sistemul &kernelul
<goth> si acolo presupun ca daca dai click te anuta ca a aparut mint 12
<pretender> aha...pai pictograma asta o am si-mi spune ca's la zi
<goth> atunci esti la zi
#ubuntu-ro 2012-01-13
<DoctorD> se duce uptimeul la calculatoru asta
<DoctorD> dar uptimeul meu e mare de acum :)))
<DoctorD> Cracknel: around ?
<Some> Salut
<Some> e cineva pe aici ?
<tudor32> noroc
<goth> sal
<pretender> buna anca :)
<pretender> tocmai ce-am citit postul tau legat de driverul 290.xx nvidia
<pretender> am descarcat si io acel driver si as vrea sa-l instalez,dar nu ma prea pricep
<pretender> ma ajuti cu un sfat?am mint 11 64bit
<Anca_Emanuel> Salut
<pretender> salut
<Anca_Emanuel> ce ai reusit sa faci ?
<pretender> deocamdata am descarcat driverul si l-am denumit nvidia.run
<Anca_Emanuel> inteleg ca il ai descarcat
<Anca_Emanuel> muta in directorul home
<pretender> acu am versiunea 179.xxx
<pretender> e mutat
<Anca_Emanuel> cel din home e ultima versiune ?
<pretender> da
<Anca_Emanuel> click dreapta pe el
<pretender> e de pe linkul dat de tine fe forum
<pretender> l-am facut executabil
<Anca_Emanuel> la permissions, da ?
<pretender> da
<Anca_Emanuel> e allow execute file as program
<Anca_Emanuel> ok
<pretender> mai departe?
<DoctorD> Cracknel:
<DoctorD> [ Server Uptime: 0 days 22 hours 25 minutes and 31 seconds ]
<Anca_Emanuel> cind pornesti PC-ul ai ceva optiuni pe acilo ?
<DoctorD> uhm
<pretender> ce optiuni?
<DoctorD> mi-a crapat xfce
<Anca_Emanuel> adica kernel cutare, kernel cutare safe mode
<pretender> curios,dar nu am aceasta optiune
<Anca_Emanuel> eventual windows
<pretender> nu inteleg de ce
<Anca_Emanuel> nu iti apare la boot ?
<pretender> doar imi porneste compul si atat
<pretender> nu
<Anca_Emanuel> aha
<Anca_Emanuel> trebuie sa tii shift apasat, in unele cazuri,
<Anca_Emanuel> caut acum
<pretender> da,dar de ce mi-ar fi de folos optiunile alea ptr nvidia driver?
<Anca_Emanuel> gasit: Hold down SHIFT to display the menu during boot.
<Anca_Emanuel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<pretender> da,dar de ce mi-ar fi de folos optiunile alea ptr nvidia driver?
<Anca_Emanuel> ca sa pornesti in mod "safe"
<Anca_Emanuel> e un mod diferit
<pretender> da,si daca pornesc in mod safe ce se intampla?
<pretender> ma ajuta sa instalez acel nvidia driver?
<Anca_Emanuel> si nu incarca chestii frafice
<Anca_Emanuel> grafice
<Anca_Emanuel> de acolo poti instala
<pretender> da,si daca pornesc in mod safe ce se intampla?ma ajuta sa instalez acel nvidia driver?
<Anca_Emanuel> din mediu grafic nu
<pretender> terminal?
<Anca_Emanuel> ai putea si de acolo, dar nu mai stiu cum opresti mediul frafic. E mai usor sa repornesti in safe mide
<Anca_Emanuel> ai putea si de acolo, dar nu mai stiu cum opresti mediul frafic. E mai usor sa repornesti in safe mode
<pretender> ok,e mai complicat cum spui tu...asa suna ptr mine
<Anca_Emanuel> ia da contrfol+alt+f1, apoi da contol+alt+f7
<Anca_Emanuel> sa vezi ce se intimpla
<Anca_Emanuel> chiar daca treci in mod text, mediul grafic nu se opreste.
<Anca_Emanuel> va trebui sa dai o comanda sa il opresti.
<Anca_Emanuel> cea care o stiam eu nu mai functioneaza
<Anca_Emanuel> eu nici macar nu rulez gdm
<Anca_Emanuel> o sa banuiesc ca pretender a citit despre control+alt+f1, dar nu a citit mai departe adica control+alt+f7 (tested now ... again)
<Anca_Emanuel> ups 
<Anca_Emanuel> facem o prezenta?
<Anca_Emanuel> DoctorD ?
<Anca_Emanuel> doruursu ?
<Anca_Emanuel> goth ?
<Anca_Emanuel> alinrus
<Anca_Emanuel> Cracknel ? are you here ?
<Anca_Emanuel> @Libertiny
<Anca_Emanuel> @ChanServ ?
<Anca_Emanuel> concluzie : nimeni pe aici.
#ubuntu-ro 2012-01-14
<DoctorD> ?
<DoctorD> lumea mai doarme
<DoctorD> ce alte medii grafice mai sunt in afara de gnome, kde si xfce ?
<CIPRICUS> BUNA SEARA. AS VREA SA STIU DACA POT INSTALA IN (X)UBUNTU SI KEYB.LAYOUTUL 'LEGACY' VECHIUL SAU 'STANDARD" CU DIACRITICELE PE TASTATURA  NU CU ALT GR
<CIPRICUS> sunt absolute beginner, nu stiu sa folosesc cum trebuie acest chat  
<CIPRICUS> tot ce am gasit pe net sunt discutii nesfarsite despre care tip e mai potrivit pentru omologare dar de ce alegerea sa nu fie la latitudinea utlizatorului: presupunca asa si e, dar nu stiu cum sa adaug aceasta a doua formula de tastatura, by default e disponibila doar cea cu Alt Gr 
<CIPRICUS> e vorba de xubuntu 11.10
<nomemory> salut
<nomemory> eu am tot xubuntu
<nomemory> dar personal nu  am reusit
<CIPRICUS> ma gandesc la o comanda din Terminal : codul pentru asta e ro2 parca
<CIPRICUS> oricum ar fi, care e forma pentru o asemenea instalare de keyboard layout in terminal?
<Mannius> Buna seara tuturor.
<alinrus> CIPRICUS: setxkbmap -layout ro std
<DAVINCII> buna seara
<DAVINCII> o intrebare
<DAVINCII> pot sa postez un script pe forum cu canale tv germane ' as vrea sa stiu daca functioneaza din romania?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-01-15
<alinrus> !slap stas__ 
 * Libertiny slaps stas__ around with the casted rock band
<tudor32> cata liniste
<tudor32> mormantala
<Mannius> Buna seara tuturor.
<DoctorD> salut
<ubuntutester> Salut
<DoctorD> ubuntutester ? inca testezi ;)) ? nu te-ai hotarat
<ubuntutester> testez 12.04
<ubuntutester> lsb_release -a
<DoctorD> :)
<ubuntutester> Ubuntu precise
#ubuntu-ro 2013-01-07
<crismblog> `neața
<CaiusValerius> neata! (târziu!)
<CaiusValerius> :)
<crismblog>  :) este bine și așa
<CaiusValerius> o întrebare am
<CaiusValerius> de ce clamtk consideră virus un fişier pdf?
<CaiusValerius> mai zice ceva de heuristics.encrypted.pdf
<CaiusValerius> dec fapt consideră că este o ameninţate
<CaiusValerius> deci?
#ubuntu-ro 2013-01-08
<crismblog> `neața
<CaiusValerius> neaţaaa!
<sbivol> neața
<CaiusValerius> măi, care de aici foloseşte U12.04?
<sbivol> CaiusValerius: la mine-i Ku12.10
<CaiusValerius> aţi făcut update la kernel 3.2....36?
<CaiusValerius> merge bine?
<CaiusValerius> la mine îmi face probleme la wi-fi
<sbivol> de care probleme?
<CaiusValerius> pierdere conexiune
<sbivol> se deconectează de la AP sau doar nu mai circulă pachete?
<CaiusValerius> se deconectează
<sbivol> cînd aveam buba asta (pe 12.10) ideea era cam așa: AP-ul își schimba periodic canalul și laptopul trecea pe același canal, dar uneori AP-ul trecea pe canaluri care nu-s susținute de laptopul meu (laptop din SUA, AP din Europa)
<sbivol> încearcă să observi în ce condiții se deconectează; ține o fereastră cu „tail -f /var/log/syslog” deschisă tot timpul
<CaiusValerius> k
#ubuntu-ro 2013-01-09
<crismblog> `neața
<ubuntu-visitor7> Buna seara
<ubuntu-visitor7> am si cateva intrebari
<ubuntu-visitor7> se poate?
#ubuntu-ro 2013-01-11
<bazalt104> cum se instaleaza jre7 plugin din terminal?
<sbivol> bazalt104: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<sbivol> eu așa l-am instalat
#ubuntu-ro 2013-01-12
<crismblog> `neața
<sbivol> salut
<sbivol> ^ | crismblog
<DokDa> Salut!
<sbivol> DokDa: salut
<DokDa> Hi:)
<DokDa> cum iest?
<sbivol> DokDa: adică?
<DokDa> :D sunt bine, tu?
<sbivol> aaa, da, sînt bine
<sbivol> :)
<DokDa> cool :D
<DokDa> aici sint unguri? :)
<sbivol> DokDa: puțin probabil... stas e singurul suspect
<DokDa> sigur :D
<DokDa> sunt un membru din fedora ungaria team.
<DokDa> si dorim sa facem o LinuxDay, scuze dar nu vorbesc bine limba romana
<DokDa> LinuxDay din Oradea sau Cluj-Napoca sau Miercurea ciuc
<DokDa> si a trebuii un om ungur din romanian team, pentru celor doua limbi
<DokDa> apoi scriu la forum :) o zi buna
#ubuntu-ro 2013-01-13
<FlowRiser> Boom.
<FlowRiser> Cineva pe-aici ?
<FlowRiser> Este cineva pe-aici ?
#ubuntu-ro 2014-01-06
<stefan2014> neatza
<stefan2014> se poate o intrebare?
<stefan2014> chiar nu e nimeni pe aici?
<stefan2014> :(
<stefan2014> sal 
<stefan2014> e cineva pe aici?
<stefan2014> se poate?
<stefan2014> o intrebare?
<stefan2014> sal
<stefan2014> e cineva?
#ubuntu-ro 2014-01-07
<FlowRiser> ovidiu_calbajos, tu esti ovidiu-florin ? xD
<ovidiu_calbajos> salut FlowRiser , nu sunt eu
<FlowRiser> ovidiu_calbajos, ah okay
<FlowRiser> ovidiu_calbajos, nu te-am mai vazut pe aici ... care-i povestea ta? cum ai ajuns pe aici? :D
<ovidiu_calbajos> FlowRiser: asa este nu nu prea am intrat pe aici
<ovidiu_calbajos> sunt utilizator de gnu/linux de multi ani deja, am sunt moderator si ofer suport pe formul suseromania, lucrez in domeniu ( ofer suport tehnic pe servere linux )
<FlowRiser> ovidiu_calbajos, super! ^^ Eu folosesc linux de deja 3 ani si inca sunt la facultate si sper ca si pe viitor sa lucrez pe linux xD 
<ovidiu_calbajos> FlowRiser: ;) si ce distributii ai folosit pana acuma?
<FlowRiser> Ubuntu si debian, acum folosesc ubuntu pentru treburile mele la facultate
<FlowRiser> cam cati membrii sunt pe forumul suseromania ?
<ovidiu_calbajos> membrii activi suntem vreo 7-8 si mai sunt inca cativa care activeaza mai rar
<FlowRiser> imi pare rau ca in romania linuxul nu este la fel de popular ca in alte tari 
<ovidiu_calbajos> pai o sa devina incetul cu incetul
<ovidiu_calbajos> mai ales ca de anul asta xp-ul are EOL
<FlowRiser> ovidiu_calbajos,  adevarat; deja rotitele s-au pus in miscare xD
<ovidiu_calbajos> in plus de asta cerintele de sistem pentru anuminte aplicatii de baza in windows, gen flash player, antivirus sunt mult prea mari pentru anumite desktop-uri, statii de lucru
<ovidiu_calbajos> iar Lubuntu face fata fara nici o problema
#ubuntu-ro 2014-01-12
<vanea> Bună
<vanea> se pricepe cineva în Bash?
<pirea> Anuska mi-am tras ubuntu pe tableta
<pirea> :>
<Anuska> si cum merge?
<Anuska> eu la-s baga pe telefon
<Anuska> o merge?
<Anuska> ai avut andoid?
<pirea> da
<pirea> merge
<pirea> :)
<pirea> dar vezi ce imagini iti alegi
<pirea> :P
<pirea> ca aia care e stable e cel mai putin stable :))
<pirea> nici macar ei nu o recomanda pe aia stable =))
<Anuska> pf
<Anuska> pai si atunci
<pirea> Anuska ce telefon ai
<pirea> ?
<pirea> ei recomanda  trusty 
<Anuska> Samsung GT-S5670
<pirea> si crezi ca merge
<pirea> ?
<Anuska> no know
<Anuska> tocmai ce am reinstalat alt andoid pe el 
<pirea> nu-mi zi nr telefonului
<pirea> zi-mi numele de cod
<pirea> ca sa iti zic daca e pe lista
<pirea> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Anuska> pai de unde sa stiu nr de cod
<pirea> pe galaxy fit nu merge :)
<Anuska> naspa
<pirea> are procesor armv6 de 600 sau 700 mhz
<Anuska> nu imi iau alt telefon ca asta e micut
<Anuska> si misto
<Anuska> 800
<pirea> =))
<pirea> eu am nexus 7
<pirea> :)
<Anuska> alea mari sunt naspa
<pirea> din prima zi i-am radiat garantia
<Anuska> ca nu au loc in gentuta mea
<pirea> =))
<Anuska> naspa
<pirea> a trebuit sa ii deblochez bootloaderul :)
<Anuska> ee
<Anuska> maine o sa iti crape =))
<Anuska> dupa aia il arunci
<pirea> n-o sa crape :)
<pirea> nu mi-a crapat mie laptopul asta
<pirea> avand in vedere ca inca mai are ciocolata pe memoria ram...
<pirea> si crapa tableta
<pirea> fiind neatins
<Anuska> :P
<pirea> Anuska dormi?
<Anuska> stai 
<Anuska> ca am probleme
<Anuska> revin 
<Anuska> dau reboot
<pirea> oky
<Anuska> back
<pirea> Anuska dual boot :>
<Anuska> si si?
<Anuska> morti masii instalai un program de converit
<pirea> acum se instaleaza :)
<Anuska> pdf to txt
<pirea> iti dai seama ca tot oribil o sa mearga
<Anuska> si imi cripteaza toate alea cu 0 3 48282832
<pirea> dar macar am si droidu
<Anuska> futui mortii massiii
<pirea> :))
<Anuska> il stersai dar degeaba
<pirea> ha?
<pirea> despre ce vorbesti?
<Anuska> :)
<Anuska> xps convertor to txt
<pirea> asta ma depaseste
<pirea> :))
<Anuska> inveti si tu
<pirea> Anuska am gasit o versiune care merge bine
<pirea> :))
<Anuska> :)
<Anuska> ce faci tu cu tableta?
<Anuska> mie nu imi place
<Anuska> laptop mai bine
<pirea> :))
<pirea> ce fac cu tableta
<pirea> ?
<pirea> omor timpul la facultate
<Anuska> huh
<Anuska> ia sa imi dai nr de la facultate sa sun sa ii zic ca freci menta
<Anuska> pune mana si invata ca de aia te duci
<pirea> pai invat frate
<pirea> da nu toate mizeriile
<Anuska> la e facultate esti?
<pirea> electronica
<Anuska> :)
<Anuska> si le ai?
<pirea> le am :>
<Anuska> arata-mi si mie un proiect facut de tine
<pirea> stiu sa fac amplificatoare :>
<pirea> :P
<pirea> de semnal
<pirea> :P
<pirea> cu manutza mea
<pirea> :)
<pirea> frate sunt anul 2:P
<pirea> anyway sunt pe partea de calculatoare
<pirea> nu pe partea de electronica
<pirea> dar imi plac ambele
<Anuska> astept un proiect de la tine sa vad
<Anuska> nu doar vorbe
<pirea> :>
<pirea> Anuska esti din buc?
<pirea> parca terminasei automatica?
<Anuska> :)) terminasem croitorie
<Anuska> :))
<Anuska> deci pana nu iti vadn un proiect 
<Anuska> inseama ca faci facultatea degeaba
<pirea> asta a sunat urat
<Anuska> :P
<Anuska> seara frumoasa sa ai
<Anuska> am fugit la TV
<Anuska> pirea, vroiam sa te supar si eu :P si cred ca am reusit
<Anuska> lasa tableta ca face bube daca tot o reinstalezi
<Anuska> :P
 * Anuska plecata ! away
#ubuntu-ro 2015-01-10
<Kiler> Salutare
<Kiler> Ma puteti ajuta si pe mine sa instalez drivere pentru un airlive wn200 usb
<Kiler> E cineva on?
<Kiler> Ma ajuta si pe mine cineva?
<ocsi-bm> Kiler, vazi aici: http://en.newinstance.it/2010/01/08/3g-usb-stick-on-ubuntu/
<Kiler> Daca arfi asa de usor....
<Kiler> Nu poti sa ma ajuti....pas cu pas... Am doar doua zile de cand folosesc ubunt
#ubuntu-ro 2016-01-12
<crismblog> `neața
<gcosmin> salut
#ubuntu-ro 2016-01-14
<locodir-user> Salut! Ma poate ajuta cineva sa-mi reinstalez grubul?
<Marian92> salut, ma poate ajuta cineva cu grubul?
#ubuntu-ro 2016-01-16
<crismblog> `neața
#ubuntu-ro 2017-01-15
<gabix> salutare
#ubuntu-ro 2018-01-12
<qlimax> sal all
<diogenes_> sal all
<qlimax> un ajutor mic daca se poate, sunt nou pe weechat, si nu stiu cum se salveaza setarile automate. de ex am vrut conectare automata la server si canalul ubuntu-ro cand pornesc weechat, dar nu s-au salvat...la start trebuie sa pornesc din nou serverul si canalul...multumesc anticipat
<diogenes_> qlimax, sorry acum sunt ocupat peate mai tirziu sau
<diogenes_> !ro
<Libertiny> diogenes_: Error: "ro" is not a valid command.
<qlimax> ok, cand poti
<qlimax> ms
<diogenes_> seara pe la 18
<qlimax> ok ;)
#ubuntu-ro 2020-01-09
<bogdanj> Salut! \o
